# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  biến tần lenze cần nhờ cài đặt

## hoahong102

Tình hình là mình có con spindle cần mua cái biến tần, thấy có bạn bán biến tần lenze rẻ mà phù hợp nhưng lại không có màn hình, nên post bài này hỏi xem bạn nào đang có biến tần lenze mà có màn hình thì giúp mình cài đặt hoặc cho mượn màn hình vài hôm, mình sẽ hậu tạ, thank(em chưa mua biến tần, có bạn nào giúp được em mua gửi luôn)
Ps: post vào mục trao đổi ko biết đúng ko, sao nó hiện ở mục mua bán!

----------


## truongkiet

em có một con có màn hình,từ ngày mua vứt xó tới giờ chưa đụng tới,hôm qua bác có nt hỏi thăm em mà bận quá ko trả lời được

----------


## Hoang Phuong

bác mua spindle mấy Kw, minh tư vấn biến tần và cài đặt cho

----------

